# What is the difference between being erotic and kinky?



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

When being erotic you use a feather. When being kinky you use the entire chicken!


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

When being a sadist make sure it's freshly fried!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Sucking your partner’s toes is being erotic. Getting off on watching them suck their own is kinky.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Eroticism in my book is the long drag out of pleasuring. Denial of climax, lingering over areas that make your partner crazy. Kinky could be many things depending on the couple. Far too broad for me to define that is.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Rayr44 said:


> When being erotic you use a feather. When being kinky you use the entire chicken!


I thought it was that one uses a feather, and the other involves Hunter Biden


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Rayr44 said:


> When being erotic you use a feather. When being kinky you use the entire chicken!


A man's biggest sex organ is between his ears and not between his legs. To me Erotic is stimulating his mind more than his skin. 

However, from a definitional perspective:

kinky

*adjective*

Tightly twisted or curled.
Showing or appealing to bizarre or deviant tastes, especially of a sexual or erotic nature.
Full of kinks; liable to kink or curl.
So kinky by definition includes a sexual or erotic nature, but it also involves bizarre and deviant.

To me that means that kinky has to involve the "unusual" "taboo" "bizarre" and "deviant." Sort of like your "good girl" lover can be erotic, but only your "bad girl" lover can be kinky.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In this context according to Oxford, kinky is involving or given to unusual sexual behaviour. While also according to Oxford, erotica is books, pictures, etc. that are intended to make somebody feel sexual desire.

I hope this helps answer your question.

That said, for your interest the paper by Jennifer Eve Rehor, called "Sensual, Erotic and Sexual Behaviours of Women from the "Kink Community" is well worth reading.









Sensual, Erotic, and Sexual Behaviors of Women from the “Kink” Community - Archives of Sexual Behavior


Unconventional sensual, erotic, and sexual behaviors (herein referred to as kink behaviors) investigated by academia are based largely on clinical and criminal cases, and most published, peer-reviewed, quantitative research on these behaviors is based almost exclusively on male participants. For...




link.springer.com







https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s10508-015-0524-2.pdf



"_Discussion

The information gleaned by this research contributes to the body of knowledge regarding kink behaviors, specifically from a female perspective. The present study investigated the sensual, erotic, and sexual behaviors of 1580 women from the kink com- munity in order to both expand on previous quantitative research found in the scientific literature and to address the dearth of data regarding females from this population. The survey included 126 forms of erotic stimulia broader spectrum of human sexual behavior than documented in previous studies of kink practitioners. Included in these forms of erotic stimuli were behaviors that may be unique to female participants. These behaviors have not been included in the scientific literature since most of the studies about activities found within the kink community are based on male participants and behaviors.

Previous studies have removed female professional sex workers (or those assumed to be) from their analysis (Breslow et al., 1985; Levitt et al., 1994). Results from this study show that many professionals in the sex industry nevertheless receive sensual or erotic pleasure from their professional activities. Many of the participants who indicated that they had been paid money for erotic services also indicated they enjoyed their work, that their work satisfied their erotic desires, and that they still participated in these activities on a personal level. Some of the professions stated in fill-in responses included the following occupations: fetish model, bondage model, professional dominatrix, professional submissive, sex worker, owner of adult websites, pornography actress, and webcam model. These professional women are part of the kink community and their input should not be discounted. More than 97 % of these professionals indicated that they participate in kink behaviors for at least one reason other than for money.

This study reaffirms the existence of female kink practitioners. The women who participated in this study indicated that they each willingly engaged in kink behaviors for their own enjoyment. The number of women who responded to the survey, the number of activities each woman was involved with, and the range of activities participated in, considered with the willingness to disclose such details, indicate a vibrant, ardent participation in the kink community that has thus far outpaced academic perceptions. The results of the study expand our understanding of the depth and breadth of female sexual expression."_

…..

Now having read that paper, one of the things I found interesting was comparing my wife’s experience, with the 1580 females drawn from the "Kink" community who were surveyed for Rehor’s paper. To see all of the shared practices in common, versus the differences,as shown in each of the tables.

Of which for those of us interested in understanding what we share sexually, versus other peoples experiences. The following tables taken from that paper as posted below are well worth examining. Which in this instance for my own curiosity *I bolded what my wife does* in each table to assist my understanding.

Now I don't know how much any of this extrapolates out to the broader sexual community, yet at least in my experience it reflects many things that my wife enjoys doing, as has also variably been the case with my past sexual partners as well.

*Table 1 Relationship status of participants as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1383)*


*Relationship**Percent*Polyamorous/open relationship/polyfidelity39.91*Married/domestic partner**31.09*Casual BDSM relationship(s)/play partner(s)30.51Long-term relationship30.15Single (never married/domestic partnership)21.7624/7 BDSM relationship20.03Divorced/separated19.38Monogamous14.75BDSM family11.35Swingers4.63Widowed1.81Other10.20

*Table 2 BDSM behaviors as a percentage of the sample (N = 1580)*


*Activity**Doing activity to others**Activity done to you**Doing to and/or done to you**Observing activity**Participate (in any form)**Touching (caress, cuddle, massage, tickle)**97.41**97.53**99.37**65.38**99.62**Kissing, licking, sucking**97.09**97.41**99.11**65.32**99.56*Spanking56.5285.1393.9956.7195.70*Hair pulling*54.18*84.24*91.33*48.61**93.16**Biting**75.25**81.52**89.75*45.00*92.03**Scratching/leaving marks/abrasion**69.18**74.56*87.8546.33*90.06*Use bondage toys (chains, gags, cuffs, rope, etc.)50.8277.7885.6356.9087.53Moderate bondage (can’t get out on own, but with body mobility)42.4774.0582.9155.0086.39Light bondage (able to get out if you wanted to)48.9976.5882.5352.7885.13Paddling43.2965.3276.9053.4884.24*Breast play: slap, clothespins, etc**34.94**70.19*78.3550.00*83.16*Flogging42.7267.1575.9554.6281.90*Grooming (shaving, manicure, pedicure, brush hair, etc.)**52.85**70.32**77.28*32.97*80.63**Genital play: slap, kick, clothespins, etc**38.16**61.01*73.4248.48*80.38**Ice play*45.70*63.54*74.4935.5180.06*Hickeys**61.65**69.43**76.33*30.13*79.62**Using clothespins/clamps**37.53**62.47*72.9747.78*78.80**Candle wax play*37.66*57.47*66.84*47.28**78.61*Physical humiliation (face-slapping, begging, crawling, etc.)32.0354.4366.9652.9177.53*Pinching**44.81*61.7173.2337.66*76.71*Applying ____ (body paint, chocolate, oil, food, etc.)*55.06**62.91**68.99*39.30*76.58*Whipping28.6150.2560.0052.4775.70*Deprivation (forced chastity, blindfold, bathroom use control, orgasm control, sensory deprivation, etc.)*31.96*52.15*64.7541.65*72.03*Stringent/extreme bondage (immobilized)24.6846.4655.0051.7770.70Punishment: physical26.1449.4360.8241.1470.32Obedience/training23.8044.8157.1541.6569.56Using feathers/fur45.0654.9461.9634.8768.80Caning27.3445.1954.6849.4968.67Breath play, choking, strangling, hanging23.6151.5257.5937.9166.84Verbal abuse/humiliation (yelling, calling names, etc.)25.7042.7253.2344.8166.77Electrical play (Violet Wand, TENS unit, etc.)22.2840.0646.8447.5963.86Wrestling42.2844.6247.0341.5263.23Service-oriented submission/domestic service24.1837.2251.3936.5261.84Other forced activities (eating, exercise, masturbation, sexual behavior, nudity, etc.)22.8540.7651.5835.5760.38Knife play/razors19.3038.6144.6239.2456.52Impact play/percussion play: using blunt or heavy instrument25.0638.6746.7137.8554.75Objectification: use person as an object (human furniture, human doll, human ashtray, etc.)19.3724.3036.5240.3854.56Fire play/fire cupping13.6726.3931.0843.2353.99Corset training8.9229.5632.2834.4951.52Piercing: temporary, needles, pins, injections15.9526.4632.0340.0050.70Breast torture (piercings, breast press, stretching, hooks, etc.)12.7227.2832.4136.1449.81Punishment: emotional15.5128.9238.1029.6849.62Attaching weights to body parts15.1320.2529.8735.1347.72*Urine play (golden showers/water sports)*19.75*27.15*36.52*26.08**45.70*Piercing: permanent7.7229.2431.6530.2544.94Genital torture (piercing, stretching, stitching, hooks, dilation, etc.)13.4216.2724.6235.1344.37Tattooing: permanent6.2029.4931.1428.5443.73Boxing/beating/kicking16.0818.1624.2433.2341.65Cutting/artistic cutting/scarification8.6714.7518.7334.3741.01Branding/burns6.399.3013.2331.0837.15Blood play11.4616.7120.5129.6836.58Forced cross-dressing14.872.4116.1428.4235.51Other torture13.2317.4723.6125.8934.37Vacuum pumping7.9115.8918.9925.8234.30Anal torture10.8212.9719.9424.4932.85Imposed feminization11.843.2913.8622.4128.67Tattooing: temporary, cell-popping, red-lining4.759.0511.3923.9228.16Foot torture8.7310.5116.2020.3227.53Water torture3.806.148.8619.8723.73Catheterizing3.673.616.5218.5421.52Imposed masculinization3.292.154.3713.8015.32Feces play (brown showers/scat/excrement/enemas)3.353.996.2710.5713.73
Other = 2.03 %

*Table 3 Role-play scenarios as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1384)*


*As the “Top”**As the “bottom”**Top and/or bottom**Observing**Participate (in any form)*Master/slave fantasy play30.5660.1271.2449.6483.53Danger fantasy play18.0650.9458.67*40.82**72.04*Jobs/occupation play (e.g., boss)27.6746.2455.6440.6869.44Animal play15.1025.6534.3948.2761.56Medical play19.8023.2733.3138.3753.90Age regression play (e.g., guardian/child)14.6029.6236.0535.4053.83Religious play (e.g., priest/nun)8.1611.8515.7524.9332.30Incest play (fantasy)8.4519.9422.7616.1829.62Age progression play0.790.871.458.249.39Sex with corpse (fantasy)0.943.183.615.427.80
*Other = 4.77 %.* Terms for “Top” category included “Master,” “someone in charge,” “trainer,” “caretaker.” Terms for “bottom” category included “slave,” “subordinate,” “animal,” and “someone being taken care of”

*Table 4 Exhibitionistic behaviors as a percentage of the subsample (n = 887)*


*Activity**Percent**Showing bare breasts**71.36**Engaging in public sex**57.27**Being naked**50.17*Acting out sexual fantasy/role play46.67*Showing genitals**37.09*Other11.61

*Table 5 Forms of erotica via images as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1101)*


*Category**Percent**Pose for erotic images (photography, video, audio)**87.83**Share erotic images of yourself with others**78.56**Take erotic images of others (photography, video, audio)**46.32*Share erotic images of your partner with others28.70Other5.45

*Table 6 Additional forms of erotica as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1308)*


*Category**Percent*Erotic literature (books, poems, magazines)90.90*Sexual pornography**74.01**Performance (strip-tease, burlesque, belly dance)**53.13**Nude paintings, sculptures, or statues**35.70*Other3.90

*Table 7 Fetishistic behaviors as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1192)*


*Category**Percent**Clothing (lingerie, shoes, corsets, etc.)**75.92**Specific body part(s)**61.91**Fabrics (leather, rubber, vinyl, etc.)**56.54*Uniforms (military, medical, occupational, etc.)51.85Body fluids26.43Other12.33

*Table 8 Overt sexual activities as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1394)*


*Activity**Doing activity to women**Doing activity to men**Having activity done by women**Having activity done by men**Doing, having done, and/or both**Observing activity**Participate (in any form)**Cunnilingus (stimulating a woman’s genitals with mouth)*62.488.8262.55*83.14*95.4159.54*97.06**Hand job (stimulating genitals with hands/fingers)*47.63*83.93*47.85*59.61**93.19*46.99*93.83**Fellatio (stimulating a man’s genitals with mouth)*3.30*83.57*10.9813.9289.45*50.22**91.89**Stimulating anus with fingers or penis*33.93*59.90*35.44*73.17**89.38**46.13**91.39**Penetrating vagina with penis*6.8917.007.75*78.34*86.30*47.20**89.74**Stimulating vagina with other sex toys (vibrators, Ben Wa Balls, speculums, etc.)*51.585.3151.08*67.65*86.73*49.21**88.95**Genital to genital contact: non-penetrative*44.8464.8543.4062.12*81.06*37.45*83.00**Ingesting semen*3.01*65.85*8.5414.5675.3936.30*79.12**Stimulating anus with sex toys (beads, butt plug, vibrator, speculum, hooks, etc.)*23.10*41.03*25.39*54.09**74.53**38.38**78.19**Mammary intercourse (rubbing phallic object or penis between breasts)*10.2615.2810.11*59.18*71.7434.22*76.69**Rimming (stimulating anus with mouth)*18.8740.32*21.52**49.14**64.20**34.07**70.30**Worship (kissing, licking, smelling, enjoying a specific body part)*28.6247.4228.5543.40*66.28**32.64**69.37*Stimulating penis with sex toys (**** rings, sheath, etc.2.8050.507.1713.6356.0339.8965.64Using a strap-on dildo to penetrate vagina35.804.8136.3713.4949.2144.5564.35Sucking/licking dildo with mouth28.55*17.43*30.0627.1253.95*40.17**63.99*Ingesting vaginal fluid40.325.0938.5944.91*59.97*34.72*63.56*Vaginal fisting24.181.4322.02*30.99*49.0738.67*62.55*Using a strap-on dildo to penetrate anus16.7933.0716.8610.8344.98*36.08**57.39**Foot job (stimulating genitals with feet)*10.0433.578.25*13.99*41.7524.03*49.35*Anal fisting4.0912.344.384.7317.50*25.47**34.86**Passing female vaginal fluid from mouth-to-mouth*16.366.2415.49*15.49*23.3118.01*30.13*Snowballing (passing semen from mouth-to-mouth)6.1714.785.527.6019.6620.3030.13Felching (licking semen out of anus)1.721.581.793.084.3011.1212.70Using semen or vaginal fluid in mixed-drinks or cooking/baking recipes2.013.951.653.526.315.679.54
Other = 3.37 %

*Table 9 Miscellaneous erotic activities as a percentage of the subsample (n = 1376)*


*Activity**Percent**Masturbation (solo)**98.76**Mutual masturbation (with a partner)**90.26*Phone sex71.88*Sex with inanimate objects (not designed as sex toys)**56.03*Cyber sex (webcam)50.80Group sex (including orgies, gang bang, bukkake)45.71Anonymous sex/sex with strangers34.74Swinging (mate swapping)29.58Prostitution (real)6.83Sex with domestic animals (real)5.45Sex with wild/non-domestic animals (real)0.36Sex with a dead person (real)0.07Other4.29

*Table 10 Sensual, erotic, and sexual behaviors participated in (in any form) as a percentage of the entire sample (n = 1580)*


*Activity**Percent**Touching (caress, cuddle, massage, tickle)**99.62**Kissing, licking, sucking**99.56*Spanking95.70*Hair pulling**93.16**Biting**92.03**Scratching/leaving marks/abrasion**90.06*Use bondage toys (chains, gags, cuffs, rope, etc.)87.53Moderate bondage (can’t get out on own, but with body mobility)86.39*Masturbation (solo)**86.01**Cunnilingus (stimulating a woman’s genitals with mouth)**85.63*Light bondage (able to get out if you wanted to)85.13Paddling84.24*Breast play: slap, clothespins, etc.**83.16**Hand job (stimulating genitals with hands/fingers)**82.78*Flogging81.90*Fellatio (stimulating a man’s genitals with mouth)**81.08**Grooming (shaving, manicure, pedicure, brush hair, etc.)**80.63**Stimulating anus with fingers or penis**80.63**Genital play: slap, kick, clothespins, etc.**80.38**Ice play**80.06**Hickeys**79.62**Penetrating vagina with penis**79.18**Using clothespins/clamps**78.80**Candle wax play**78.61**Sex with inanimate objects (not designed as sex toys)**78.61**Stimulating vagina with other sex toys (vibrators, Ben Wa Balls, speculums, etc.)**78.48*Physical humiliation (face-slapping, begging, crawling, etc.)77.53*Pinching**76.71*Applying ____ (body paint, chocolate, oil, food, etc.)76.58Whipping75.70Erotic literature (books, poems, magazines)75.25*Genital to genital contact: non-penetrative**73.23*Master/slave fantasy73.16*Deprivation (forced chastity, blindfold, bathroom use control, orgasm control, sensory deprivation, etc.)**72.03*Stringent/extreme bondage (immobilized)70.70Punishment: physical70.32*Ingesting semen**69.81*Obedience/training69.56*Stimulating anus with sex toys (beads, butt plug, vibrator, speculum, hooks, etc.)**68.99*Using feathers/fur68.80Caning68.67*Mammary intercourse (rubbing phallic object or penis between breasts)**67.66*Breath play, choking, strangling, hanging66.84Verbal abuse/humiliation (yelling, calling names, etc.)66.77Electrical play (Violet Wand, TENS unit, etc.)63.86Wrestling63.23*Danger fantasy (abduction, execution, impregnation, interrogation, rape, kidnapping, prison scene)**63.10*Phone sex62.59*Rimming (stimulating anus with mouth)**62.03*Service-oriented submission/domestic service61.84*Sexual pornography**61.27**Pose for erotic images (photography, video, audio)**61.20**Worship (kissing, licking, smelling, enjoying a specific body part)**61.20*Jobs/occupation play (boss/secretary, maid, teacher/student)60.82Other forced activities (eating, exercise, masturbation, sexual behavior, nudity, etc.)60.38Stimulating penis with sex toys (**** rings, sheath, etc.)57.91*Clothing (lingerie, shoes, corsets, etc.)**57.28*Using a strap-on dildo to penetrate vagina56.77Knife play/razors56.52*Sucking/licking dildo with mouth**56.46**Ingesting vaginal fluid**56.08**Vaginal fisting**55.19*Impact play/percussion play: using blunt or heavy instrument54.75*Share erotic images of yourself with others**54.75*Objectification: use person as an object (human furniture, human doll, human ashtray, etc.)54.56Fire play/fire cupping53.99Animal play (pony, kitten, wolf, etc.)53.92Corset training51.52Piercing: temporary, needles, pins, injections50.70Using a strap-on dildo to penetrate anus50.63Breast torture (piercings, breast press, stretching, hooks, etc.)49.81Punishment: emotional49.62*Sex with inanimate objects (not designed as sex toys)**48.80*Attaching weights to body parts47.72Medical play (doctor or nurse/patient)47.22Age regression play: guardian/child (baby, toddler, teenager, brat, etc.)47.15Specific body part(s)46.71*Urine play (golden showers/water sports)**45.70*Piercing: permanent44.94Genital torture (piercing, stretching, stitching, hooks, dilation, etc.)44.37Cyber sex (webcam)44.24*Performance (strip-tease, burlesque, belly dance)**43.99*Tattooing: permanent43.73*Foot job (stimulating genitals with feet)**43.54**Fabrics (leather, rubber, vinyl, etc.)**42.66*Boxing/beating/kicking41.65Cutting/artistic cutting/scarification41.01*Showing bare breasts**40.06*Group sex (including orgies, gang bang, bukkake)39.81Uniforms (military, medical, occupational, etc.)39.11Branding/burns37.15Blood play36.58Forced cross-dressing35.51Other torture34.37Vacuum pumping34.30Anal torture32.85*Take erotic images of others (photography, video, audio)**32.28**Engaging in public sex**32.15**Anal fisting**30.76*Anonymous sex/sex with strangers30.25*Nude paintings, sculptures, or statues**29.56*Imposed feminization28.67Religious play (priest/nun, priest/altar boy or altar girl)28.29Tattooing: temporary, cell-popping, red-lining28.16*Being naked**28.16*Foot torture27.53*Passing female vaginal fluid from mouth-to-mouth**26.58*Snowballing (passing semen from mouth-to-mouth)26.58Acting out sexual fantasy/role play26.20Incest play (fantasy)25.95Swinging (mate swapping)25.76Water torture23.73Catheterizing21.52*Showing genitals**20.82*Share erotic images of your partner with others20.00Body fluids19.94Imposed masculinization15.32Feces play (brown showers/scat/excrement/enemas)13.73Felching (licking semen out of anus)11.20Using semen or vaginal fluid in mixed-drinks or cooking/baking recipes8.42Age progression (elderly)8.23Sex with corpse (fantasy)6.84Prostitution (real)5.95Sex with domestic animals (real)4.75Sex with wild/non-domestic animals (real)0.32Sex with a dead person (real)0.06


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> In this context according to Oxford, kinky is involving or given to unusual sexual behaviour. While also according to Oxford, erotica is books, pictures, etc. that are intended to make somebody feel sexual desire.
> 
> I hope this helps answer your question.
> 
> ...


Mate, you need a honorary doctorate on this topic. Lol


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Rayr44 said:


> Mate, you need a honorary doctorate on this topic. Lol


Studious in his field of study with much personal research, I'm sure. True dedication to the field!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Hunter Biden


I thought that was more into pedo


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Studious in his field of study with much personal research, I'm sure. True dedication to the field!


 so he is a farmer


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Erotic is sexy, like a well done burlesque dance. The slow teasing of your partner in pleasurable ways. Kinky is on the more taboo side of things. Silk scarves gently tying your partners hands as you make love is erotic. Handcuffs while you ravish them is kinky. Sometimes the difference between the two is a fine line, but other times it's blatantly obvious. Erotic is whispering sweet, sexy words in your partners ears as you seduce them. Kinky is taking dirty, as you act or the words you are saying. 

It also varies based on personal perception.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Mystic Moon said:


> Erotic is sexy, like a well done burlesque dance. The slow teasing of your partner in pleasurable ways. Kinky is on the more taboo side of things. Silk scarves gently tying your partners hands as you make love is erotic. Handcuffs while you ravish them is kinky. Sometimes the difference between the two is a fine line, but other times it's blatantly obvious. Erotic is whispering sweet, sexy words in your partners ears as you seduce them. Kinky is taking dirty, as you act or the words you are saying.
> 
> It also varies based on personal perception.



I walked into the bedroom to find that my wife had laid out a kinky outfit for me.

She's terrible at ironing!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Rayr44 said:


> I walked into the bedroom to find that my wife had laid out a kinky outfit for me.
> 
> She's terrible at ironing!


As are your jokes.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> As are your jokes.


I don’t joke. I am always dead serious. What makes you think I am joking?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Rayr44 said:


> I don’t joke. I am always dead serious. What makes you think I am joking?


Yawn.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Yawn.


I was pretty good at nuclear physics….
Every time I yawned in class, I'd set off a chain reaction.

Your yawn reminds me of nuclear physics!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Rayr44 said:


> I don’t joke. I am always dead serious. What makes you think I am joking?


the dead center of our town is on the outskirts of town most call it the grave yard


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> the dead center of our town is on the outskirts of town most call it the grave yard


Sigh.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Sigh.


Eye doctor to Personal: - You lost 20% of your sight.
Personal to Eye doctor: - _Sigh_


----------



## holliehewitt (4 mo ago)

I read all the comments and I have to say - you guys have fun here)))
The perception of eroticism and depravity has always been subjective and full of stereotypes and prejudices. According to some people, debauchery is something inevitably rougher and carries an exclusively negative connotation. Eroticism, in turn, is considered by some to be nonsensical and vulgar, and by others to be the only "decent" way to stir one's imagination. In my opinion, any arguments here are superfluous (unless they are funny)))


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Erotic is using a candle in multiple ways. Kinky is lighting the candle.

I can't take credit for that useless tidbit 😉 I read it somewhere.


----------

